
A $4.7B number for how much money Google makes off news industry is imaginary - hhs
https://www.niemanlab.org/2019/06/that-4-7-billion-number-for-how-much-money-google-makes-off-the-news-industry-its-imaginary/
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20150813](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20150813).

~~~
hhs
Good to know, thanks.

